# Does MI have the Purple Paint law?



## scooter65 (Sep 23, 2008)

The wife and I have been shopping for land up north. I have spent a considerable amount of time reading all the trespassing issues here on this site. Viewing the CAM pics in the Deer thread. Seems to be quite an issue here in MI. Discouraging to say the least. Since i'm being lazy and have not looked this up for MI, I thought I'd share what NC has regarding posting your property. Skip to the part about the purple paint. The whole article is a good read as well.

https://www.wardandsmith.com/articl...unters-trappers-and-other-outdoor-enthusiasts


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

No, tresspassers would then just say they were color blind. The majority of them can't read as it is......


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Don's got it. Nope not here. We had the purple paint law in Missouri and really never saw a trespasser.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I hunted spring turkeys in VA a number of times. They use white or silver paint that I feel would be more visible than purple and easier to maintain. it was easy to see when I was only able to hunt public land, even in the gloom of early morning. 

It sure was nice to drive down a road with out a mish/mash of no trespassing signs. It was easy to see private land.

There was a bill introduced in the legislature a few years ago to allow purple paint, by Susan Tabor, I think. For some reason it went no where, probably because no one in the legislature had a supply of purple paint to make $$$ off of.


----------



## SMLC (Nov 9, 2018)

First I’ve heard of this. A great idea that we totally need passed here in Michigan


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

We are lucky own here below the bay, your land does not have to be posted to prosecute.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

multibeard said:


> It sure was nice to drive down a road with out a mish/mash of no trespassing signs.


I find those signs attractive and informative.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

We have a lot of Keep Out signs, No trespassing, barbed wire, ext. I even seen where one land owner put up multiple rows of orange ribbon tape around the property by the road. Purple paint is a new one.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

The only paint I'm familiar with is the blue paint sprayed on trees by loggers to mark a property boundary. Red paint to mark the edge of a clear cut.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

SMLC said:


> First I’ve heard of this. A great idea that we totally need passed here in Michigan


We dont need any new laws that are a burden to a landowner.

The burden need to be on the DMF tresspasser to know where he's at ALL the time.

MI needs to pass a felony tresspass law during hunting season and make it mandatory, make it

so a judge or lawyer can't reduce it or waive it.

Then when their guns and their livelyhood and their income are fk'd with maybe then they'll wake up..


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I like the paint rule. It works in other states and doesn't come off trees as easy as signs.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It would ease the burden not increase it. Putting paint on trees is a lot easier than putting up signs and cheaper because of its durability.

The trespass law needs to be rewritten so it easier to enforce.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Purple in KS plus, you see them hanging used car tires on posts then purple on it with the word NO


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

the bad thing is most trespassers don't care about signs or paint. the violators just ignore signs. the only purpose would be to help keep good people honest.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

sherman51 said:


> the bad thing is most trespassers don't care about signs or paint. the violators just ignore signs. the only purpose would be to help keep good people honest.


In Kansas they arrest you....period. I stayed at a bed and breakfast. A father in son was staying with us. The year before they were on a property they did not have written permission for. It was not intentional. The DNR came along and arrested them. They don't fool around out there.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

And the way it should be here.....but '_*Toto*_, I've a feeling _*we*_'_*re not in Kansas anymore*_.'


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

kingfisher 11 said:


> In Kansas they arrest you....period. I stayed at a bed and breakfast. A father in son was staying with us. The year before they were on a property they did not have written permission for. It was not intentional. The DNR came along and arrested them. They don't fool around out there.


its the same here Indiana. but most poachers are like thieves they sneak around and do it. I worked with these 2 guys that looked for big bucks when they were out driving. when they spotted a big one or lots of deer they would get dropped off before light. to be picked up at a certain time. they killed lots of deer on private property. they were scum hunters.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I wish MI had a paint law to replace signs. This year I had to go around my property and repaint my signs and replace the ones that had disappeared. I have to put them 10' up in a tree with a ladder or people tear them down. It's a pain in the ass.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Learn something everyday. Saw trees with purple paint before season and could only think someone was a Prince fan.


----------

